# Siemens LOGO mit alternativem Programmiersystem programmieren?



## ANMA (11 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wurde beauftragt für einen Bekannten eine Holzvergaseranlage mit BHKW umzuprogrammieren, da er sie gebraucht gekauft hat und nun einige Änderungen haben möchte.
Leider sind in der Anlage zwei Siemens LOGO verbaut :sm23:. Zwar habe ich die entsprechenden Programme, doch die sind unglaublich komplex und groß.
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit der LOGO weiß ich, dass Änderungen miserabel zu realisieren sind. Deshalb habe ich auch nicht viel Erfahrung mit der LOGO.
Normalerweise programmiere ich die Rexroth L20 via CoDeSys mit ST und AS.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die LOGO auch in ST und AS zu programmieren? Das würde die ganze Sache für mich erheblich einfacher machen.

Danke und Gruß
Manuel


----------



## mariob (11 April 2012)

Hallo,
Logo? komplex???? Bei allem Respekt, das ist eine Kleinsteuerung, also mit etwas Mühe sich in den Kram reinzuarbeiten wird es schon gehen. Und, wenn Du Dich schonmal mit Logo auseinandersetzen mußtest solltest Du wissen das es da keine Alternativen gibt.
Was hindert Dich im übrigen dran den ganzen Kram neu zu programmieren? Naja und dann 2 Logos, was für welche und eventuell welche Erweiterungen?
Alternativ sagst Du dem Bekannten das Du es nicht tust....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ANMA (11 April 2012)

Hallo Mario,

Danke für deine Antwort.
Naja für Logo Verhältnisse ist die Steuerung komplex. Immerhin füllt das größere Programm satte 4 Seiten und hat 20 Eingänge, 16 Ausgänge und 80 FBs.
Die Logos neu zu programmieren wäre natürlich kein Problem, mit ST und AS allerdings viel viel schöner.
Es sind zwei 0BA5 verbaut mit entsprechenden Erweiterungen für Ein- und Ausgänge.
Auch ein LOGO TD ist verbaut.

Aber nachdem ich jetzt sicher weiß, dass es leider keine Alternative gibt, muss ich mich wohl wieder in die LOGO einarbeiten und alles neu programmieren.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## mariob (11 April 2012)

Hallo,
wie gesagt, auch mir fallen die Dinge nicht einfach zu, auch ich muß mir die Sachen erarbeiten, 4 Seiten sind doch noch beherrschbar, vor allem wenn schonmal die ungefähre Funktion klar sein sollte. Eine Anregung oder Beispiel für was besseres ist es allemal. Mein Ziel wäre, das ganze auf eine Steuerung zu reduzieren oder alternativ den Kram gegen was bekanntes (wie Deine Bosch Büchsen) auszutauschen.
Knackpunkt könnten dabei eventuell die Analogeingänge sein, ich weiß nicht wo die preislich bei Bosch liegen. Und, weitergedacht (vielleicht auch zuweit), wenn Codesys, dann eine Büchse mit Webserver, kann ja auch Beckhoff oder Wago dranstehen und den Logo Krempel verticken.
Und bitte die Logo ist in Ihrem Einsatzbereich sehr in Ordnung, das war nicht abwertend gemeint.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2012)

ANMA schrieb:


> Naja für Logo Verhältnisse ist die Steuerung komplex. Immerhin füllt das größere Programm satte 4 Seiten und hat 20 Eingänge, 16 Ausgänge und 80 FBs.
> Die Logos neu zu programmieren wäre natürlich kein Problem, mit ST und AS allerdings viel viel schöner.
> Es sind zwei 0BA5 verbaut mit entsprechenden Erweiterungen für Ein- und Ausgänge.
> Auch ein LOGO TD ist verbaut.



4 Seiten sin nun wirklich nicht die Welt 
Und solange man Kontaktplan verwendet lässt sich eine Logo auch übersichtlich programmieren.
In der Zwischenzeit ist Logo besser als ihr Ruf ... Nur leider kann sich halt die Steuerung ihre Programmierer nicht aussuchen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ANMA (11 April 2012)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Ich bin schon dabei, mich in das Projekt einzuarbeiten.
Das Ganze ist in FUP programmiert. Dass die Logo einiges kann ist mir schon klar, die finde ich ja auch nicht schlecht. Nur eben LOGOcomfort :wink:
Ich weiß ja, was die Apparatur machen soll und wüsste auch, wie ich es programmieren muss. Aber ich kann mir die Hardware und somit die Software nun leider nicht aussuchen.
Ich werde alles noch genau mit dem Kraftwerksbesitzer besprechen, speziell wegen den Änderungen und dann abwägen, ob nicht vielleicht doch ein Verkauf des LOGO Krams in Frage kommt und in eine erwachsende SPS investiert wird.

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Sinix (12 April 2012)

Da dich sowieso in die LOGO-Proggies einarbeiten musst ist es doch Quatsch das Ganze auf ein anderes System umzusetzen. Richtig wäre das LOGO-Programm neu aufzuziehen und es transparenter zu machen.

MfG
MK


----------

